# Thanksgiving =D



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Riiight. :tongue:
> 
> My family, we enjoy our X-box Halo tradition. :wink:


Like the Native Americans did... Go team Sioux(sp?) LOL.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Like the Native Americans did... Go team Sioux(sp?) LOL.


Haha, yup, only we'd be more like team Powhatan (Sioux is a little further to the west). If we're feeling really traditional, we also use era-authentic controllers and console. :wink:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Riiight. :tongue:
> 
> My family, we enjoy our X-box Halo tradition. :wink:


My family has the exact same tradition. That's what makes the holidays special for me.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I get to celebrate Thanksgiving twice, which means more than the usual amount of planning. I still don't know what kind of food I will bring to the one with my friends, but I suspect that my dad will be cooking for the family celebration. He is a very skilled and creative cook.

What kind of vegetarian side-dish would be good?


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay for ironic bank holidays! :laughing:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

snail said:


> What kind of vegetarian side-dish would be good?


My mother's a vegan, so sometimes I'm forced to eat some of her non-animal-product creations. Some are really pretty good. I'd have to recommend Broccoli slaw, and Oat bell pepper patties (I have to cover them with mayo).

And yes my dad is also really good at cooking. When Thanksgiving day approaches, the three guys (my dad, bro, and self) throw the vegan out of the kitchen. :laughing:
btw, I can make a pumpkin pie that will destroy you. ^^


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Don't have thanksgiving, but I do love a massive Steak and Kidney Pie, or a Sheppards pie, or Stew!! MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm.. Now I am hungry.


NephilimAzrael, that sounds horrible. Not that I wouldn't try it given the opportunity....... I have a strict try-everything-once policy, no matter how against my norm. (I know what you're thinking, Neph, and no, I will not try THAT with you) :wink:

But you can come to my house for Thanksgiving as long as you bring that demon's-idea of a pie with you :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I can make a pumpkin pie that will destroy you. ^^


Do you have a recipe? I think I would like to be destroyed by a pie. That would be a surreal weapon.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

snail said:


> Do you have a recipe? I think I would like to be destroyed by a pie. That would be a surreal weapon.


Why yess, certainly, sexy snail, whose shell tells the tale of a tail.
I can't post it today, but when I do it will be here. In...eh....~48 hrs.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

As long as I get it in time for Thanksgiving, with plenty of extra time to hunt down the ingredients, I am in no hurry.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

9” pie dish. Makes 1 pie.

Ingredients: (note decimals and not fractions)
1.5 c pumpkin puree
.5 c maple syrup
1 c heavy whipping cream
.5 c milk
4 eggs
2 Tbsp flour (I usually use less)
.25 teaspoon nutmeg
.25 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon cinnamon
(more generous with spices, but don’t overdo it)
(add a pinch of salt if you like)

Procedure
1.	Prepare pie crust in pie dish. If not homemade, I use Pillsbury pie crusts (the ones that roll). Bake empty at 400 until more firm and pastry-ish. (be watchful) (read Pillsbury instructions)
2.	Heat pumpkin puree in a heavy pan; stir frequently.
3.	Add milk and cream to pumpkin puree, continue heating gently and stir until smooth. Keep it hot, but don’t let it boil.
4.	In a heatproof bowl, beat eggs until smooth
-	Beat in dry spices
-	Beat in flour, then maple syrup
5.	Beat the egg mixture while pouring the hot pumpkin mixture in a thin stream. The resulting mixture will be hot but not so sot to cook the eggs.
6.	Carefully pour the hot pumpkin filling into hot pie crust; return to center of oven and bake at 400 for 15m; reduce heat to 350 and bake about 15-35m longer or until center is set.
7.	The pie is done when the outside edge of the filling is firm and slightly puffed, but the center is still jiggly. Remove to a rack and let cool gently, so the filling can finish cooking. Then refrigerate.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Gosh Joe, I really can't stand your avatar.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for the recipe. It looks like I won't be using it for this Thanksgiving because someone assigned me to the salad and vegetable dishes instead. I do, however, plan to make it eventually for my own enjoyment. :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lance said:


> Gosh Joe, I really can't stand your avatar.


Haha, neither can I :crazy: 
But hey, at least it's not someone eating brains...


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Lance said:


> Gosh Joe, I really can't stand your avatar.


Well, Lance, then you can go ***K yourself :angry:

FUNS, of course :laughing: Yes, I know what you mean. I don't think it's very "me." but I haven't found one that suits me yet........


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

You could start a thread like the one that Trope started when he was looking for a new avatar.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Not necessary, My dear. As you can see I have found my new avatar. :laughing: Oh, and your two new icons look good.
Tell me, what can I do to progress my icon from "starting?"


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Post a lot. When you get to 1,000 posts, you get to be a V.I.P. Member. I practically live here between artistic projects, and aparently Nephy does too, since he was the very first to become a V.I.P. Member.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I see... But I'm distraught that you didn't say anything about my new avatar. :crying: It's a realistic drawing of me, you know..... :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I see... But I'm distraught that you didn't say anything about my new avatar. :crying: It's a realistic drawing of me, you know..... :happy:


I like it better than the brain!:happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, much better! If that is what you look like, post a photo in the photo thread so I can see, please.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Ha ha, only being facetious :crazy:
I don't look that good with long hair, which is why I stick to the short style. But you can see my mug on my profile page.


----------

